# 1st marijuana grown house bust in Charlotte County for 2009



## FruityBud (Jan 14, 2009)

Charlotte County Sheriff's Narcotics detectives arrested a Port Charlotte man for having a marijuana grow house.

49-year-old Michael Anthony Lanzetta was arrested on Tuesday.

Acting on a tip, a search warrant was served at 1:00 p.m. and Lanzetta let detectives into his home. The master bedroom had been converted into a grow house that contained 101 marijuana plants. These plants were growing in a hydroponic manner utilizing the usual special lights, irrigation, fertilizers and cooling systems. Lanzetta told detectives the marijuana was a hobby and it was only for his personal use.

Narcotics detectives also found 10 glass jars that contained 221.4 grams of marijuana. Lanzetta was charged with Trafficking in Marijuana, Cultivation of Marijuana, Owning a Residence for Manufacturing Marijuana and Possession of Drug Paraphernalia. He was transported to the Charlotte County Jail and bond was set at $18,500; Lanzetta made bond and was released Tuesday night.

This is the first marijuana grow house in the county for 2009. The CCSO Narcotics Unit raided three grow houses in 2006; 14 in 2007, and 17 in 2008.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/8brlkh*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 14, 2009)

yikes.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 14, 2009)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> This is the first marijuana grow house in the county for 2009. The CCSO Narcotics Unit raided three grow houses in 2006; 14 in 2007, and 17 in 2008.


doesnt look like theres much of a slow down in the area due to the "war on drugs".


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah it makes me laugh that down over here near the border amaricans are being kidnaped by the cartle wars going on an yet they are more conserd with some dude growing some plants. its one of thoes great DUHS of history when its all said an done, i hope.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 16, 2009)

how embrassing.. but  he made the bial!!  lol

as long he don't sell.. hes alright.. leos has nuthin on him..


----------



## LowRider (Jan 17, 2009)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> how embrassing.. but he made the bial!! lol
> 
> as long he don't sell.. hes alright.. leos has nuthin on him..


 
lets hope the jurors see it that way if in fact he wasn't selling or can't prove it.


----------

